# STINGRAY!!! STUPID HURTS SO IF UR GUNNA BE DUMB U HAD BETTER BE TOUGH



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

Here is a shining example of why one should always listen to the Captain of the vessel and when he tells you to jus cut the line you should probably jus cut the line:headknocksad4sm:headknocksad4sm:headknock


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I just threw up in my mouth a little

PAIN !!!!!


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

That's a peach hon! Oh golly, I'm hot today. Had one in the side of my foot that long about 3 years ago. Its serrated by the way folks. Hope you went to the doc after Mcbrides deal recently.


----------



## McAnulty (May 31, 2009)

OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey, you got a couple holes in your foot....


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## saltrod (Oct 10, 2008)

*foot*

NOW THAT HURT!!!!!!!! MAke sure you get that seen by a DR. Good Luck


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

Man that looks painful. Be sure to watch for infection.
TRW


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

im so proud of you bud


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Thems sum looong arsed toes, been hanging from the tree's again?  Gonna be hard to get your shoes on/off with that thing there!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Sweeeeet! I bet you said, "Watch this ......." just before.


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

Jus to clear some things up I was the capt involved telling best buddy there w the sticker threw the foot not to bring the 20lbs stingray in the boat


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

OUCH!


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

I guess that is one way to get a piercing done.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

As bad as that looks, it could have taken a much worse angle into the foot.


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey really you made out kinda lucky, I wish I would have gotten hit there instead of the ankle when I was 8. Put a diamond stud through it and show everyone your new piercing. Good luck man!


----------



## SHUVT (Feb 25, 2008)

Now all you got to do is get a stainless steel rod and you can set a new pircing trend. Go to the doc so that **** does not get infected bud!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

GAAAAAAAAAD DAAAAYYUUUUUUUMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks. But sure would have been nice to have a warning!!! OUCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

C4E said:


> Jus to clear some things up I was the capt involved telling best buddy there w the sticker threw the foot not to bring the 20lbs stingray in the boat


Now that's funny! I love a captain that can make fun of his friend even when the friend is in pain, really!

Hopefully he will get over it fast so you can continue to raze him without feeling guilty.


----------



## JimmyS (May 19, 2005)

Who did your nails?


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Dont look like it hurts too bad.

Biggie


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

Lucky it didn't hit 1/4 - 1/2 inch lower or it would be awhile before you were walking again. Always disarm all stingrays by cutting tail before bringing aboard.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> Sweeeeet! I bet you said, "Watch this ......." just before.


First came... Hold my beer!!!... Just rub some dirt on it and walk it off!!!

LOL... I know that hurts like a mutha!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

pee on it.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

And people wonder why I just don't let any jack leg on my boat.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

ah its not that bad, really...............


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

Bigwater said:


> Dont look like it hurts too bad.
> 
> Biggie


I never tell him to his face but he aint a 2cooler so ill say he a pretty tough guy cuz ive im seen grace hurt himself several times over the years and apparently it hurt pretty darn good.....he said hot water was the only thing that wld take the pain on a 1-10 scale from a 9.5 down to 7-8 even after the painkillers they gave him at UTMB


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I have seen pierced ears, lips, noses but that is the first foot that I have seen.

Not sure it will start a fad.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Good luck on the recovery. Now where are my rayguards?


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

Yea that's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Was that .75 cent lure (jighead and assassin) really worth it?


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*HOLY GUACAMOLE!!!!!!!!!*

I know people with piercings but they usually pay someone to do it for them...


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

I think I saw that at the GYB when they came in. Looked pretty nasty, wasn't that about 2-3 weeks ago? Hope all is better now.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Ouch.



Gilbert said:


> pee on it.


Jellyfish.....dont you remember anything from reading "The Island"?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Supposed to go in ur nose................


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh he77, a little merthiolate , be good as new..


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Woah! Your freak third toe is as long as your big toe!... whats with all the red stuff messing up the pic of ur foot tho?


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

Dang...UTMB is really good...I saw a guy take one of those in the freakin eye lid once. UTMB removed it and skin graphed after an emergency circumcision. He came pretty well but he is still a little cockeyed...Good luck with your recovery....


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

Jim Martin said:


> Dang...UTMB is really good...I saw a guy take one of those in the freakin eye lid once. UTMB removed it and skin graphed after an emergency circumcision. He came pretty well but he is still a little cockeyed...Good luck with your recovery....


Oh wait...That was a hook...Sorry, but still good luck...


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Don't worry Cap'n, I got this handled----Oh sh--! It'll be alright with some professional help. Heck I've had worse scratches on my eyeball but not by a ray.

Good luck.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Man that makes me wanna cry.


----------



## Troutter1 (Jul 5, 2007)

JimmyS said:


> Who did your nails?


roflmao now i just spit beer everywere !


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

With age comes wisdom.........hopefully that applies to you.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Now that's kick-in some stingray tail! Bet he don't mess with you again.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Tiny said:


> GAAAAAAAAAD DAAAAYYUUUUUUUMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks. But sure would have been nice to have a warning!!! OUCH!!!!!!!![/quoteIf you read the title, you got the warning!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

JimmyS said:


> Who did your nails?


Now THAT funny.........wrong......but funny!!


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

Man that's gotta HURT!!!!
On a side note......Looks like you could do needle point with those long arse toes of yours!!!


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

I think tea just came out of my nose!!



Jim Martin said:


> Dang...UTMB is really good...I saw a guy take one of those in the freakin eye lid once. UTMB removed it and skin graphed after an emergency circumcision. He came pretty well but he is still a little cockeyed...Good luck with your recovery....


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

JimD said:


> I have seen pierced ears, lips, noses but that is the first foot that I have seen.
> 
> Not sure it will start a fad.


I've seen a pierced toe at school before. hwell:


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

***?


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

Angler 1 said:


> I think I saw that at the GYB when they came in. Looked pretty nasty, wasn't that about 2-3 weeks ago? Hope all is better now.


Indeed


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Oh yeah I saw you at the GYB


----------



## austinbayfisher (Jul 22, 2007)

You might wanna put that through your ear or nose - might set a trend.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

That made my butt pucker!


----------



## bigbracke (Jun 24, 2009)

That is not very encouraging  for a new wade fisherman


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

bigbracke said:


> That is not very encouraging for a new wade fisherman


That's the best encouragement a new wader can get.............:cheers:


----------



## tger002 (Aug 30, 2005)

Looks like shark bait too me


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Here is how to suit up for wade fishing. My son right before slipping into San Antonio Bay.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Forget the boots! This is what I'm going to order for my next wade.


----------



## Capt Scott Hataway (Feb 17, 2005)

Man that hurts got hit last Aug. in the top of the foot just wait it will look real good in about 12 days


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Try this article on how to clean one if you are going to put them in the boat.

http://www.corpusfishing.com/ray.htm


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

That is why I love my kayak...


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

That made my foot hurt just thinking about that.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

It's been a few days, how are you doing now?


----------



## flounder boy (Oct 26, 2006)

*yikes!!!!!!!!*

that's only a flesh wound, now go and bring me another shrubbery!!!!!!!!!!

seriously dude, that hurts just lookin at the pic!!!!!!!!!! good luck gettin a shoe on for awhile.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

IfI tell someone not to bring a fish into my boat, and he even thinks about doing it anyway, I'm going to ask the second time with my boot to his arse and neither one is going to get in the boat. 

Been there, done that, not funny.

Perhaps some poetic justice, but still not funny. I hope he heals up fine and, he learns to listen to the Captn.


----------



## Lghtning4u (Jun 15, 2009)

Any pics on the culprit?

Hope your ok!

Guess you won't go barefoot on the boat anymore!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Most folks under estimate the range of a rays tail. They think side to side but most don't realize a ray can come over the top too. I landed one once that had his own barb firmly burried between his own eyes. Some poetic justice I thought.. 

Hope the foot heals ok.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Arlon said:


> Most folks under estimate the range of a rays tail. They think side to side but most don't realize a ray can come over the top too. I landed one once that had his own barb firmly burried between his own eyes. Some poetic justice I thought..
> 
> Hope the foot heals ok.


haha poetic justice indeed. I remember giving them my own barb when giging founder.


----------



## Vick (May 10, 2006)




----------

